

Lisp and Sex - sharjeel
http://sharjeel.2scomplement.com/2009/09/24/lisp-and-sex/

======
Readmore
Well, for the record, I clicked on your link because it has Lisp AND Sex in
the title. I just had to see how you were going to relate the two.

Unfortunately your entire post was meta and as such I'm afraid I can't send
you to the front page.

------
MaysonL
The best sf story I've run into combining the two is John Varley's _Press
Enter_. Highly recommended.

